# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как сделать надзаголовок в сводной таблице в СКД?

## magnuz

Есть сводная таблица:

http://i93.fastpic.ru/big/2017/0802/...c8aa4310a3.png

Как сделать чтобы Количество в узле было на все колонки где ресурсы?

http://i95.fastpic.ru/big/2017/0802/...403e6bfb44.png

http://i94.fastpic.ru/big/2017/0802/...7f4bfc2b19.png

----------

